# Kérdés!



## Czeller Dávid (2014 Február 8)

*Hello!* 

Egy olyan kérdésem lenne, h én Canadai állampolgár vagyok anyám révén! Szeretnék kimenni de nem tudom, hogy milyen lehetőségek vannak! Gondolok itt munkára (milyen gyorsan lehet találni, amúgy vendéglátós iskolám van! ), milyen lehetőség van szállásra (kérdezem ezt úgy, hogy semmi olyan ismerősöm nincs kint akihez mehetnék!), továbbá, h milyen egyéb pénzforrás van addig amíg nem találok munkát és azt milyen gyorsan lehet elrendezni? Köszönöm előre is a válaszotokat!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Február 8)

Hi there,

Az első lépések itt:

*Kérdezze őket*....
http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/hungary-hongrie/offices-bureaux/services.aspx?lang=hun

*...erről*: *Repatriation ...*

Például néhány "sor" itt: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/cmmn/trns/tpm02-eng.html

*...vagy itt: *http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/residents/canadians.asp

*...vagy itt:* http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/citizenship/proof.asp

Na... innen, már egyedül is boldogul...ugye?

Cheers
_Pandora's Box_


----------

